# Tired of fly away hair, hair in the face? Then you have to try this!!!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Someone, I think Pammy recommended this product for the face to keep the too short hair in place 

I'm loving it!!! I tried the Got to B glue stuff, and it was so stiff, you couldn't run a comb through the hair with out washing it first. This holds the hair , isn't sticky or stiff. It feels like a gel. Anyhow thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Someone, I think Pammy recommended this product for the face to keep the too short hair in place
> 
> I'm loving it!!! I tried the Got to B glue stuff, and it was so stiff, you couldn't run a comb through the hair with out washing it first. This holds the hair , isn't sticky or stiff. It feels like a gel. Anyhow thanks for the info!!!


What is the name of the product, Deb? I just see a blank little box that says the image was deleted or removed.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry Marie, I'm having trouble with photo bucket. 
Can you see it now? 
It's # 1 All systems Invisible Hold


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hope it shows up now.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Oooooh - I'm hoping they will be at the grooming show on Friday! Nola's hair is very straight but not quite long enough for a topknot yet and Dallas's is very curly, even shorter falls in her eyes.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lou's Mom said:


> Oooooh - I'm hoping they will be at the grooming show on Friday! Nola's hair is very straight but not quite long enough for a topknot yet and Dallas's is very curly, even shorter falls in her eyes.


I hope they have some too. It's not that expensive, but the shipping was a killer. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Hope it shows up now.


Yes, I can see it now. Thanks, Deb. :chili:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Deb! 
We will have to try this.
Max is a little tired of wearing barrettes.
I tell him the blue ones are for tough guys, but I dont think he is buying it.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Those are some perfect non-flyaway topknots on your babies!! ~~ how does this stuff smell Deb?

It is so funny cuz the 'FLYAWAYS' problem in our house is the human girls as well as the fur babies === the Got to be Glued stuff works good for my son, but it flakes something awful, so I don't use it on the dogs!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Those are some perfect non-flyaway topknots on your babies!! ~~ how does this stuff smell Deb?
> 
> It is so funny cuz the 'FLYAWAYS' problem in our house is the human girls as well as the fur babies === the Got to be Glued stuff works good for my son, but it flakes something awful, so I don't use it on the dogs!


It hardly has a smell at all. It feels like a very light pink gel, but is colorless on the hair.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I might have to try this along with a few other products I have in mind. I'm using salon products for some very short hair around Suki's eyes and they still poke. Thx Deb for the tip!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I just ordered it on Amazon. It doesn't have any free shipping options, so with the $7 shipping came to $18 something for it.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

under $11 on amazon! Great price, most of the things I have been looking at have been much more.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I just received my order today of the #1 All Systems Invisible Hold Gel! I tried it out quickly while redoing Maggie's topknot! I think this will work great! I even like it better than the Picture Perfect from the CC Show Collection. Now I wonder what I'm going to do with these things I've tried and didn't like so much...lol.

Thanks Deborah & Pammy for the recommendation!


----------



## Rei (Dec 20, 2012)

May I ask if you use this gel before or after putting on a topknot? I applied this gel on my baby's hair last time but it didn't hold the hair effectively. Maybe I used not enough amount..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Rei said:


> May I ask if you use this gel before or after putting on a topknot? I applied this gel on my baby's hair last time but it didn't hold the hair effectively. Maybe I used not enough amount..


I put the topknot in, and any short or lose pieces of hair, I apply a little of the gel to keep it in place.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Yep, I applied after I put the top knot in to hold the short, loose hairs down, as Deborah did!


----------

